# Rpsystray error help



## Dennis78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi 
For few days I have been getting when I start up my computer.can anyone please tell me how to fix this ? Thank you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> *rpsystray.exe* is part of *RealPlayer Cloud*



Do you have *RealNetworks* video player on the PC


----------



## Dennis78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Etaf yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try re-installing realplayer


----------



## Dennis78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok thank you


----------

